# Any one heard of



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

IM USING IT, I CAN ONLY GET IT FROM ONE SHOP AND ITS MADE BY SEACHEM, IS IT HELPFUL FOR CYCLING A TANK?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Never heard of it ...Can you get Bio-spira???


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

I think i heard of it, and it doesn't work well. Bio spira is the only product that actually helps with the cycle. If you have an established tank you and add some gravel form that or some filter media and that will help speed up the cycle.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

i use prime and all it does is detoxify all the bad stuff like ammonia and nitrite and nitrate. good for emergencies


----------



## gullzway (Oct 24, 2003)

I put bio spira in with a fluval 303 and a penguin 330 and my nitrates are still way high after 3 days??? Maybe I got a BAD batch???


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

cant get bio spira in the UK that easily. im gonna make some phone calls today though.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

Prime is perfect for killing all the nasty sh*t in tap water or in emergency ammonia or nitrate spikes like stated above, but not for cycling


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

so what should i do i got my fish in an uncycled tank because i have always used prime?


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> so what should i do i got my fish in an uncycled tank because i have always used prime?


 bio spira , if you can't get it you might try adding an old filter or maybe adding some old gravel from another tank


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

I CAN GET BIO SPIRA IN ENGLAND







!!!


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

prime is basicly only used for changing water........helps remove chlorine and ammonia.....detox nitrates......almost everything for introducing new water or fish..........not cycling water........bio spira does that......but it's the only product i use after water changes.....it's the best


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Prime is good stuff for use with conditioning your water (water changes) it also smells like eggs mmm. I used to alway use prime but now i just use amquel since its like 1/3 of the price of prime and seems to do the exact same thing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> so what should i do i got my fish in an uncycled tank because i have always used prime?


 Are you sure the tank hasn't cycled? 
How long has it been set up?

Eventually, an aquarium will cycle by itself, without the addition of any additives like Bio Spira. It may take 6 to 8 weeks of the tank running with fish, but it will eventually cycle.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Outie said:


> Prime is good stuff for use with conditioning your water (water changes) it also smells like eggs mmm.


 Rotten ones...


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

iv been using it and to be honest it has got to become my best friend! my fish are in the tank while its cycling (trust me if it was my choice i wouldn't have them there) but its the only thing that brings the nitrite levels down on my tests and for that im greatful otherwise im sure they would of died by now


----------

